# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Swords And Swordsmen

## Mark McMorrow

_"Swords And Swordsmen"_ by Mike Loades

Author Mike Loades utilizes his practical knowledge gained from years of
extensive stage, screen & production experience and combines it with
in-depth knowledge and a deep appreciation of the subject matter.  
Following the trajectory of history, Swords And Swordsmen sets the
reader off on a unique examination of swords, their development and use. 
The handsome, 494 page volume (including glossary, bibliography and index)
investigates both the technical aspects as well as the societal impetus
behind sword evolution in a way that is both academic as well as highly
fascinating.  Beginning in ancient Egypt and wrapping up in the early 20th
Century, this comprehensive book covers  manufacturing and smithing
techniques, sword anatomy and typology, fencing, dueling and the role of
honour concepts.  Most interestingly, Swords And Swordsmen presents
swords as seen through the eyes of prominent historical figures who used
them and of particular interest is the highly detailed focus on actual
pedigree pieces.  Generously illustrated with period images, fine line
drawings and photographs of original antique swords from museums and
private collections.  Whether a new enthusiast just starting out, a
practitioner of the sword arts or an advanced aficionado or collector,
there is something in Swords And Swordsmen for everyone and Mike Loades
brings this book to life in a manner which has become widely recognized as
a hallmark of his superb work.  This book is a must for your bookshelf!

----------

